# 1983 Atala



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

lurking for too long...

I've been messing with this for a few weeks now, whattaya think?
I haven't had any luck figuring out model/tubing info. 
The fork appears have a very very faint columbus decal, but no decals on the frame indicate any tubing? 
Thanks for any input


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Retro bike porn!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow those are some hawt lugs! Big time porn here for sure. 
I've never heard of that make, but I'd bet if the fork is Columbus, then the frame is too.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I've heard Atala described as the Schwinn of Italy: they make bikes ranging from the high-end, particularly their track bikes, to crappy city bikes that you see everywhere. I still regret selling mine and mine wasn't a higher-end bike (Columbus Aelle tubing, which is a lower-end tubing set).

Does that frame have an Italian or English BB? The one I had was an '89 or '90 and I was very surprised to find that it had an English BB.

I almost want to say that the sticker for the bike store that sold that bike is sitting right where the Columbus sticker should be.

Nice frameset, BTW. I'm guessing that you're going to build it up with Super Record?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very beautiful. Lugwork and set-up are classic early-mid 1980's.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice......I have the frame.....very pretty...Keep posting updates


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments-Man that bench is a mess!

Dave, do you know the model name, or where it fell in the 83 line-up?

Italian BB treads, campy fork-ends and drops, I'd call the color "champagne" ..

For components...what is there appears to be mostly Super Record, save for the levers, pedals and front QR...but a Campagnolo expert I am not!

Any help in appreciated.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

That is a lot nicer than the Atalas I saw in Denver area shops in the 70s.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Ship that bike to me, and I'll be glad to do some research into it's past for you.  :aureola: 
Granted, my fee will be to keep said bike haha!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Squidward said:


> I've heard Atala described as the Schwinn of Italy: they make bikes ranging from the high-end, particularly their track bikes, to crappy city bikes that you see everywhere.




I've heard that exact same thing... their track frames from the 70s are esp tank-like


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Those are some nice lugs. The rear brake bridge on mine doesn't have the "A" nor do I have a braze-on FD mount.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

Here is a link to the bulgier Atala catalog, circa 1986-7 (based on the dates associated with the campione del mondo in the catalog and on the bike stickers). Notice where the sticker for the tubing specs are on every frame. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Kuma601 said:


> Those are some nice lugs. The rear brake bridge on mine doesn't have the "A" nor do I have a braze-on FD mount.  Keep us updated.


The brake bridge also has the gipiemme logo embossed on the underside


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Jimi_Lee said:


> Here is a link to the bulgier Atala catalog, circa 1986-7 (based on the dates associated with the campione del mondo in the catalog and on the bike stickers). Notice where the sticker for the tubing specs are on every frame. Beautiful bike.


Yeah, right under the shop decal...could they have been so foolish??

Also, it looks like someone polished the SR cranks to remove some pitting, but in doing, that sweet-satin-clear anno finish is gone!


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if those levers are period correct? I can't tell the manufacture but the hoods are Dia-compe... are the levers are Dia-compe as well??


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Om Flyer said:


> Can anyone tell me if those levers are period correct? I can't tell the manufacture but the hoods are Dia-compe... are the levers are Dia-compe as well??


They're aero, they're not correct. My '89 Chorus components had the option of traditional or aero routing of the brake cable so it's something from the late '80s.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Those Dia Compe levers are ~'89'ish+. 

A handful of mine as a comparison between our frames. This is the Cromor version.

As it is configured currently:


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a 1986-88 Atala that I bought from a friend in Texas in 1993 as the fork had broken while he was riding the crap out of the bike in Dallas from 1986. He was a very strong Cat. 2 racer back in the day and when I got the bike, the top tube was corroded and pitted with his sweat. Anyway, to cut the story short, it's current reincarnation is all spiffed up with a really good paint and chrome job from Dave Cheakas (Southwest Frameworks) back in 1994 and the component lines up is all Campy Record 8 speed circa 1995 with the exception of the Dura Ace headset. Even the rims are Campy Omega Strada rims. It is my favorite bike in terms of nostalgia and racing and I love the way it rides.


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

What is the best way to protect the finish on older wet paint frames??
Good old fashion wax or silicon based spray or something else?

I plan to shoot some framesaver into the frame, but what do you guys do to preserve the paint. 

Also, whats the best method to touch-up tire rub and scratches?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## arshak (Jun 13, 2005)

Clearcoat, usually two or three coats after the paint


----------



## Om Flyer (Jun 29, 2007)

> Clearcoat, usually two or three coats after the paint


Wow thats an interesting idea. 
So you or a auto body shop shoots 2-3 coats of clear over decals and chrome and all?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah-ha, another fan of Dia Compe aero brake levers. I have 'em on almost all my retro restorations, period-correct or not!


----------

